# Amu cam cover breather hose



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

From what I see there are a lot of 2001 225 TT owners out there. I'm assuming they are all AMU configuration. What I can't determine is if they all have the same cam cover breather hose. As i'm sure we are all aware these deteriorate over time so many must have been replaced. Mine is OEM p/n 06a103221n. I've seen pcv hose kits which include 06a10322a for AMU engines. Not the same part. This is what I want

This is what I got


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You can call and complain that you didn't get what you expected, but I'm willing to bet it will work regardless of being a little mis-shapen.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

034motorsports also has one that I know for a fact works because I have it installed on mine. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

Firstly I did call and Email and sent pictures. havn't received a reply as of yet. secondly if you look closely at the two pictures you'll see it's not a matter of being misshapened. the configuration is different. The center out let is to the left on the bottom one, it is 180 degrees to the right on the top one (which is what I need ). no amount of manipulation will make it fit (I tried ).


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

I also have the the 034 piece. there is no way it will fit my engine (2001 AMU ). see side by side below.

you'll see the top outlet is 180 degrees from the PRV. The PRV would need to be repostioned 6 inches forward for either of these to work( the 034 replaces 06A103221A so not the same as OEM install)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Another vote for 034 motorsports. I have it on my car, have had it for well over a year now it's perfect. 

Forge in general should be avoided for hoses and non essential mods. Their prices are way too high and questionable fitment like you have experienced.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bummer! I was hoping the top was just too long and coiled an extra half turn. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I most have some oddball PCV hose setup, If you guys can fit the 034 one and I can't. I'd like to see your setup to compare if you would post a pic.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I think so, too. I'm going to snap a pic of that area in my engine bay for reference. I have OEM lines for the most part, and no relocation of anything from stock..


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks lite. I am truly flabergasted that two model year with the same eng code could be so different, the TIPs are completely different mines smooth yours is ribbed, the n75 valves location and design are different, and obviously the PRV valve location is not the same. No wonder I'm having such a problem. I'd like to see if others have the same or something different.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Gramp, picture of smooth factory TIP please? I've not ever seen one on an AMU. Also, original owner of the car? I'm trying to recall if my 180 that I had previously was any different but it's been so many years ago. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron16V1.8l (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't the BEA engine codes have a smooth TIP? Maybe you have an AMU head on a BEA car and the plumbing is different because of that.


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

*The plot thickens*

So after some research I think I've found some answers. Another member here had a problem trying to fit an aftermarket TIP. The location of the PRV, N75 and shape of the TIP were all wrong. His car was a 2001 AMU roadster without ESP as is mine. This seems to make a huge difference in the TIP, OEM 06A133356E is truly an oddball and very difficult to find a replacement for. I'm thinking these cars are early model AMU engine code cars, probably pre recall. here's some pics of the TIP.
first mine.


then a used one of the same type.

I don't know how this is going to help me find the correct CC breather hose but explains why it's difficult.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, non-esp. I didn't even think about that. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

GrampTT said:


> So after some research I think I've found some answers. Another member here had a problem trying to fit an aftermarket TIP. The location of the PRV, N75 and shape of the TIP were all wrong. His car was a 2001 AMU roadster without ESP as is mine. This seems to make a huge difference in the TIP, OEM 06A133356E is truly an oddball and very difficult to find a replacement for. I'm thinking these cars are early model AMU engine code cars, probably pre recall. here's some pics of the TIP.
> first mine.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2001 AMU Roadster non-ESP as well (not many of these!). if you replace your tip (and keep a standard breather hose) you will have to get a bit creative...the PRV will not fit on the stock location of the aftermarket TIP and will require you to make up an extension hose to make it fit. After market TIP for most TTs have all inlets on the firewall side...

The N75 will not fit the aftermarket tip original location either (wiring is too short) so another hose extension for that one as well.

Not a big deal, just a couple extra trips to Autozone :thumbup:


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

I was thinking along the same lines as Conwerted but it seems like a lot of modifications just it fit a breather hose, especially when the correct one should be available. After all it is pictured on the Forge website. By the way I read your (Converted) post from 2010 about your frustration trying to fit the Forge TIP. Here's a pic from the OP (Phyrx) of that thread.

I can see why it was so difficult the shape is completely different. I did find this which looks correct.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That is perfect ! Where did you find it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

```
[http://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-brand/samco/samco-turbo-intake-pipe-audi-s3-8l-apy-engine-code-without-esp//HTML]
```


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-b...-pipe-audi-s3-8l-apy-engine-code-without-esp/


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Of my 4 AMU's, I've never seen that shape TIP. Oddball for sure, but why would having ESP change the PCV routing?:screwy:


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

20v master said:


> Of my 4 AMU's, I've never seen that shape TIP. Oddball for sure, but why would having ESP change the PCV routing?:screwy:


Adam, having read hundreds of your posts both here and on the UK forum I have to say I respect your knowledge and your imperical over hearsay point of view.

That being said, I'm afraid this thread has veered of course, not in a bad way, just into unknown, to me, territory. As I researched my particular cam cover breather hose I came across other differences from "normal" AMU PCV and TIP arrangements and shared my findings here. There are others who have run into the same predicament albet only two others have commented so for, the common thread is non ESP. If you look at the previous comparison of TIPs from a member who tried to fit a Forge you will see there is a real difference. Why non ESP PCV arrangement is different is a question I too have been wrestling with.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

GrampTT said:


> Adam, having read hundreds of your posts both here and on the UK forum I have to say I respect your knowledge and your imperical over hearsay point of view.
> 
> That being said, I'm afraid this thread has veered of course, not in a bad way, just into unknown, to me, territory. As I researched my particular cam cover breather hose I came across other differences from "normal" AMU PCV and TIP arrangements and shared my findings here. There are others who have run into the same predicament albet only two others have commented so for, the common thread is non ESP. If you look at the previous comparison of TIPs from a member who tried to fit a Forge you will see there is a real difference. Why non ESP PCV arrangement is different is a question I too have been wrestling with.


Not saying it's not different, just never heard it mentioned in the control arm/ESP/spoiler recall that the they changed the PCV/TIP layout. Obviously, they aren't related function wise to the recall changes, so I'd wager the lack of ESP along with your troubles is just a combination from early AMU's that got this funky rare PCV/TIP setup. Working for an OEM and knowing how design changes get pushed through last minute AFTER mass production starts, I'd wager the odd PCV setup wasn't flowing enough volume or the TIP was collapsing (ribs added on the "standard" TIP style?), or some other oddity that caused the redesign.


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

So this issue has been resolved. Received correct breather hose from Forge, thx Sean . Seems they had a manufacturing error which has been corrected. Found some good information about AMU variants in the meantime.


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

So was the issue that you actually have an oddball setup, and the resolution that Forge has a piece to fit the oddball setup but sent out the incorrect piece...or did Forge's manufacturing error make the oddball part actually be on their end, and you needed a normal amu hose? 

I followed that non-esp's have a weird tip, but that last post confused me. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampTT (Apr 10, 2015)

Forge always made the correct breather hose for the AMU variant which is characterized by non ESP along with other differences most notably the "oddball" TIP. At some point Forge started manufacturing the breather hose incorrectly. They have rectified their mistake and the right piece is again available.


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Right on. Hope this thread helps shed light for folks in the future. 👍

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*gotta check mine*

got a TIP for my AMU from APR some time ago, but never installed! good info for sure


----------

